
Got change for a $100,000 bill? - jmonegro
http://www.bankrate.com/brm/news/drdon/20070322_denomination_treasury_bill_a1.asp
======
imurray
There are far more valuable “100 million pound” sterling banknotes known as
Titans. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banknotes_of_the_pound_sterling>

------
drhowarddrfine
One man's story about a million dollar bill.

[http://www.stltoday.com/stltoday/news/stories.nsf/stlouiscit...](http://www.stltoday.com/stltoday/news/stories.nsf/stlouiscitycounty/story/8CA33A4D9B3F31C08625768A001A23E1?OpenDocument)

